# Who Is in a Book-Buying Frenzy?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm on track to break into double digits for books bought today. I can't seem to stop myself, especially when so many of them are so cheap. Who else is cruising Amazon and out for blood?

A visual representation of traffic on Amazon.com:


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm on track to break into double digits for books bought today. I can't seem to stop myself, especially when so many of them are so cheap. Who else is cruising Amazon and out for blood?
> 
> A visual representation of traffic on Amazon.com:


Just today? I mean...I'm not sure I ever STOP shopping for books...


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL -- it's slow at work, I received cash from the in-laws, and amazon has marked down a lot of titles today -- my one-clicking finger has been busy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> Just today? I mean...I'm not sure I ever STOP shopping for books...


LOL, I know what you mean Maria. I'm wondering if anyone is feeling particularly emboldened in their Amazon rampaging.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I frenzied yesterday. Fictionwise had a 60% off coupon for the weekend, and I picked up 45 books from my wishlist. I wiped out my Micropay credits completely, and spent about $180 cash.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> I frenzied yesterday. Fictionwise had a 60% off coupon for the weekend, and I picked up 45 books from my wishlist. I wiped out my Micropay credits completely, and spent about $180 cash.


Holy Cow! I think you just won the thread. I defy anyone to top this.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, I was quite prolific. I also picked up a couple of the $5 books on Amazon. I think I'm set for a while.

That won't stop me from procuring more, however.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Just today? I mean...I'm not sure I ever STOP shopping for books...


I know the feeling. And I've noticed a surge in my own book sales the past two days.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I actually think I have been on one for the past two months! I know I have purchased well over 50 books by now. Plus, I still have a gift card to use that hasn't quite made it here yet and I received 9 books from my husband for Christmas through their new "Give as a Gift option", which I LOVE by the way. 

And yeah, I still had to pick up some of the $5 books of sale at Amazon. Some of them were part of a series (in the middle) so I know that I will be buying the others in that series now as well. I don't even want to think about how much money that will be.


----------



## willentrekin (Dec 6, 2010)

I got the new Kindle the week it came out, and so far have more than 200 books.  Which is arguably not really a frenzy, but then again, it's by far the most books I've bought (and read) in ages.  Amazon totally rekindled my love for reading.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got a Kindle for Christmas from my wife and I'm still working on the books I'd hoarded on Kindle for PC and slowly adding a few more--I suspect it will be a year-long nibble instead of a feast for me.

Scott Nicholson


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Someone gave my wife a Kindle for Christmas, and on top of my splurging and my daughter getting the Kindle app on her iTouch it has been a little out of control, yes...


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

My wife and I got each other a Kindle and an Ipad (respectively).  It's so easy to buy cheap books, and fun just looking around for them.  She is one of the people who "knew" they wouldn't like the Kindle.  She started reading an oversized paperback of "Dombey and Sons" a huge Dickens novel, and decided it was a good one to try on Kindle.  First downloaded a free edition.  Didn't like the formatting.  So she downloaded a 99 cent version.  Loved that.  After a couple days, she's saying she'll never read another paper book.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My wife resisted, but now admits the Kindle is easier on her eyes. I can't imagine giving up "real" books completely, but I am definitely a convert, and getting SO much more reading done too boot.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

@ Harry Shannon - She didn't mean "never again" as in hating paper books.  She just meant that the Kindle was convenient and comfortable, making it unlikely that she would keep buying paper books.    And I agree, the Kindle is easier on your eyes, but I'm hooked on the functionality of the ipad.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I noticed that I have purchased quite a few new books lately too. The $5 books were great, but I also noticed some others for really cheap prices as well. I really enjoy reading on my kindle3.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I noticed that I have purchased quite a few new books lately too. The $5 books were great, but I also noticed some others for really cheap prices as well. I really enjoy reading on my kindle3.


Ditto. I have bought a few of the $5 books but have found some cheaper books and grabbed those as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I counted as at least semi-frenzied back before the agency model went into effect (spent over $100 in less than a month), but have been disgustingly responsible about buying ebooks since that time, and the post-Christmas stuff hasn't changed it.  I'll admit I considered picking up the Stieg Larsen (spell?) books for $5, but haven't even wavered on those yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> but have been disgustingly responsible about buying ebooks since that time


Snap out of it! What are you waiting for?


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

scottnicholson said:


> I just got a Kindle for Christmas from my wife and I'm still working on the books I'd hoarded on Kindle for PC and slowly adding a few more--I suspect it will be a year-long nibble instead of a feast for me.
> 
> Scott Nicholson


This is me! I'm so glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

My problem is Kindle cookbooks - I bought about 15 last July when I had some birthday money. This month I bought five Kindle cookbooks and two cookbooks in print. When you add in the fiction, well, it is better I don't keep track.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't even count cookbooks -- you're buying DELICIOUS HOMEMADE DINNERS. Of course, I could probably limp by making delicious homemade dinners out of the two shelves of cookbooks I already own, but I choose to ignore that ...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

chipotle said:


> My problem is Kindle cookbooks - I bought about 15 last July when I had some birthday money. This month I bought five Kindle cookbooks and two cookbooks in print. When you add in the fiction, well, it is better I don't keep track.


Do any of those fabulous cookbooks happen to have recipes for leftover HAM I seem to have...a rather...LOT of ham. It seems to be a half a pig's worth...I've made bean and ham soup. Ham au gratin. Ham and eggs...

Obviously I *need* more cookbooks...


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't even realize I could get cookbooks on the kindle till recently, and now I'm just itching to go looking for some!  I've held out really good for now though, but when things bounce back after the new year.... look out amazon!  LOL

When I first got my kindle in February, I went crazy purchasing books and reading too many to count.  More than I had read in years.  But then summer hit and my world got seriously crazy and I didn't read one single book in like 4 months.  I tried, but could never get passed a first chapter.  So my book spending stopped too.  I would grab freebies, which also became more selective, but that was it.  Then, we decided to do a new kindle for me and give mine to my son for christmas... and the NEED to look for books started all over again!  I've been book searching for 5 straight days!  LOL  I've only bought 4 so far, but have sent samples to my "buy this book soon" folder!!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Maria, you can put ham in quiche, in hash, and in split-pea soup, if that helps! Chunks of ham are also good in scalloped potatoes.

I like ham IN things more than I like ham itself ...


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Do any of those fabulous cookbooks happen to have recipes for leftover HAM I seem to have...a rather...LOT of ham. It seems to be a half a pig's worth...I've made bean and ham soup. Ham au gratin. Ham and eggs...


The classic Salade Olivier (Salade Russe) can be made with ham instead of chicken. Need a recipe?


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been one clicking my little finger off! They all weren't cheap or free either. I still don't think they add up to one trip to the brick and morter store. 

The weather was too bad to go out in so I shopped for books while gazing out the window. It was fun. I read too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I bought 2 books I have wanted but was feeling too cheap to spring for, thanks to a friend giving me a $25 Amazon card...I'm resisting looking for more right now. I have too many I've already bought that I really want to get to first.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh no! Tell me Amazon isn't going to offer a different $2.99 cookbook every day in their Kindle deal of the day? This is going to be a problem I think. I already bought the salad one that was $2.99 yesterday and the soup one that is $2.99 today.

So much for trying to cut down on the cookbook purchases! I guess I'm a lost cause.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Maria, you can put ham in quiche, in hash, and in split-pea soup, if that helps! Chunks of ham are also good in scalloped potatoes.
> 
> I like ham IN things more than I like ham itself ...


Hash! That is a good one. Hadn't thought of that one yet. Did bean soup, which is close enough to split pea...did scalloped...did quiche...still have ham...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

chipotle said:


> Oh no! Tell me Amazon isn't going to offer a different $2.99 cookbook every day in their Kindle deal of the day? This is going to be a problem I think. I already bought the salad one that was $2.99 yesterday and the soup one that is $2.99 today.
> 
> So much for trying to cut down on the cookbook purchases! I guess I'm a lost cause.


Did the salad one include recipes for dressings? If so, can you name the book? I need recipes for dressings.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> The classic Salade Olivier (Salade Russe) can be made with ham instead of chicken. Need a recipe?


YES PLEASE! But they might throw me off for discussing too much food rather than books...you can PM OR just list it on the recipe thread over in the "Not Quite Kindle" area. I can look for it there. I can't be the only one who needs it...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Count me in the book buying gone wild group.  I had resolved to stay away from buying anything but freebies until I whittled my TBR pile down.  The $5.00 books became my undoing.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Count me in the book buying gone wild group. I had resolved to stay away from buying anything but freebies until I whittled my TBR pile down. The $5.00 books became my undoing.


I'm with you Tripp! I have a good pile of gift cards but I need to pace myself. My TBR pile is fairly out of control at the moment as well. Oops.

Tris


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Can someone post a link to the $5 deals?  I only saw like 3....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's the link for $5 books:

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&node=154606011&p_15=-domain&p_20=English&p_8=40-90&p_36=500-500


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> Can someone post a link to the $5 deals? I only saw like 3....
> 
> Thanks in advance!


www.dailycheapreads has that list and the $2.99 list. I don't know if the $2.99 specials were longer than a day though.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I got my wife her an ereader this xmas and she's been going download crazy.  I'm guessing she's downloaded a lot, because she's not told me how many she's downloaded.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> I got my wife her an ereader this xmas and she's been going download crazy. I'm guessing she's downloaded a lot, because she's not told me how many she's downloaded.


lol Report your credit card as stolen so the account gets locked before she's drained every last penny!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link Patricia!

I'm seeing several books on my TBR list and I'm only on the third page!  There goes the end of the gift cert I got for my birthday!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> lol Report your credit card as stolen so the account gets locked before she's drained every last penny!


Eek, does this count as identity theft if I know the perp's identity


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Simon - my DH gets me Amazon gift cards for special occasions - they make great gifts and I don't go overboard when I see a "limit"!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> Simon - my DH gets me Amazon gift cards for special occasions - they make great gifts and I don't go overboard when I see a "limit"!


been there, spent that.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I certainly have been in a book buying frenzy too since I got my Kindle--and since so many ebooks have been reduced to 99 cents for the holidays. Just finished Ann Summerville's lovely mystery "A Graceful Death" which presented me with my first Kindle problem (my learning curve for new technology is steep). I really wanted to go back and re-read the first page several times during the course of the book, but couldn't figure out how to do it without literally paging back hundreds of times. Obviously, as a mystery reader (and writer) I'll have to solve this problem before I read too many more thrillers.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

par, you can bookmark the first page when you start - that makes it easy to turn back. Or you can "go to" the table of contents (or the beginning of the book, if there's no ToC) and then just hit the back button when you're ready to return to your current page.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

While it certainly doesn't qualify as a "frenzy", I've one clicked two books in the last two days. Must...resist...must...not...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm being careful with a gift card I got for Christmas, but only because I haven't been since getting my Kindle in September and have loaded up quite a few titles.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> YES PLEASE! But they might throw me off for discussing too much food rather than books...you can PM OR just list it on the recipe thread over in the "Not Quite Kindle" area. I can look for it there. I can't be the only one who needs it...


I decided to post it since others might enjoy it. I put it in The Recipe Swap even though that one hasn't had much use, because the other recipe threads were all very specific and there wasn't one for salads.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45451.0.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Eek, does this count as identity theft if I know the perp's identity


Well you're married to her. Has she already taken your last name? That's the first, most insidious step of inter-marital identity theft.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> I decided to post it since others might enjoy it. I put it in The Recipe Swap even though that one hasn't had much use, because the other recipe threads were all very specific and there wasn't one for salads.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45451.0.html


THANKS Libby!! Much appreciated.

Back to your regularly schedule program...


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Fortunately there were no cookbooks listed on Amazon's Kindle Deal of the Day today. So I'm safe for today anyway. LOL
(I've been getting the Deal of the Day info from the Books on the Knob blog - http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com )

Yes, the salad book that was $2.99 on Tuesday for the deal of the day (the Kindle version is now $14.49) is a great book. LOTS of recipes and photos of each one and each salad has a different dressing recipe so you can mix and match. Here's the link:



There was a soup cookbook yesterday (Sunday Soup by Charles Schiller) for one of the Kindle Deals of the Day but I haven't had time to look through that one yet.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Well you're married to her. Has she already taken your last name?


And the best years of my life...


----------



## FastPop (Dec 22, 2010)

The best part is that the Kindle application is also for other devices such as the iPhone or the PC. It's making everyone buy more books.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

It's wonderful in that way, people seem genuinely excited about reading again. There is a deflationary pressure at work, but suppose things will level out as the market adjusts. Speaking for myself, I've gone a bit nuts the last few months, so I'm going to cut back a bit and catch up. Have almost doubled what was a fairly brisk reading speed due to the Kindle, and now my wife has her own and my daughter uses the App on her iTouch.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like I need to jump on the kindle cookbook bandwagon too.    

Miriam


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I have so many books I want to read sitting on my Kindle for PC right now that I now know that it's pointless to fight it any longer, I must buy a Kindle.

Dawn


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ive bought so many books since I got gift cards for xmas. Im trying so hard to limit myself and save the rest of the gift cards, but the deals they have going are so irresistible! Some of the prices have upset me though because I already bought the book for the more expensive price.  Like The Hunger Games! $5 seriously!  I paid $9! Knowing that makes me want to buy all those $5 books that I want! lol


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Got 13 over the last few days with Xmas gift certificates and am still on the prowl. Got a couple more last night. Am going on a long flight in March (DC to Delhi) and need to read up on all things India. Plus I need a good selection of escapism for the flight itself. I might not be in the mood for the over 100 free Kindle books I already have.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't limit myself too much. We used to spend between $200/$400 a month on books, pre-Kindles. Now we're under $100 and getting more books. I figure $100 is a good limit when we're getting 2-3x as many books each month.


----------

